# SCHWINN MOTORBIKE ON AMERICAN PICKERS



## Clark58mx (Jan 27, 2017)

Spotted this very nice restored Schwinn Motorbike on American pickers. Looks to be very well done. Wonder where this bike is today?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm no Schwinn expert but it doesn't look correct part wise and is over done in places. V/r Shawn


----------



## Maskadeo (Jan 27, 2017)

1936?


----------



## keith kodish (Jan 27, 2017)

1937

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 27, 2017)

keith kodish said:


> 1937
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk




Who knows what year the frame is on that bike. I see a 36 fork, tank, rack, drop stand, and flat fender braces. Like Shawn said, lots going on there that may not be quite right.


----------



## moparrecyclers (Jan 29, 2017)

Turned on the show just as they panned by this beautiful bike.....did they express interest in this one on the show?


----------



## Clark58mx (Jan 29, 2017)

moparrecyclers said:


> Turned on the show just as they panned by this beautiful bike.....did they express interest in this one on the show?



No Mike didn't show any interest on the show to this Motorbike. He was looking at a Columbia High Wheeler. Maybe off the show he looked at the bike. I've been noticing they have been showing more bikes on the show lately. Almost every episode.


----------

